# Pass word ????



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this has come up way back but how about pass words? how secure is out pass word from anyone, ANYONE  getting it???
Do we need to change it every so often?

I don't mind folks farting around with my sig , but just asking?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Marty,

I noticed that my signature had been changed today as well.  I fixed it back.  But in the process, I discovered that my password has changed to get into my old 1st Class website so I can't access my loaded photos.  Perhaps Shad been fiddling with the site again and altered the signatures and passwords?

Ed


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, my password and user name not recognised either. Can't get into 1st Class area where my pictures are stored. ?????
Not that I'm in a hurry for any thing in there.
Mods any idea's?
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok. I just read  Website Access thread. I re tried typing my user name, leaving out the gap, Bingo! I'm in./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Thanks Steve C.
Rod


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed - I changed your sig to comply with the sig rules. All I did was rearrange what you already had without adding or deleting anything. The rules say... 

1 - signature images are limited in physical size to a maximum of 500 pixels wide by 120 pixels high. 

2 - signature images are further limited in file size to a maximum of 25 kilobytes. 

*3 - signatures with an image 120 pixels high are limited to one line of text above or below the image.* 

4 - members are asked to voluntarily refrain from using animated gifs in their signatures. 

5 - blank lines above and below the sig should be eliminated. 

Since not everyone is familiar with html, it's easier for me to rearrange things myself than to send out messages and let members struggle through - easier for me, and easier for the members.  If a member's image is ovrsized, I will send out a message because I have no access to 1st Class space other than my own, and as a result can't resize them.

I've helped Marty out with his sig in the past, so I figured he wouldn't mind if I dressed it up a little.  His wasn't non-compliant - just plain. 

BTW, I have no access to user passwords (which is why I have no access to 1st Class space).  I do have access to profiles, but I don't need a password for them.  It's been like that for years on the old site - since 2004 in fact when the sig rules were instituted.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 01/13/2008 2:45 PM
Ok. I just read  Website Access thread. I re tried typing my user name, leaving out the gap, Bingo! I'm in./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Thanks Steve C.
Rod

Rod

No problem, glad it worked out for you. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Dwight,

As long as you are changing my signature, could you make the text larger for my name and make them some shade of brown.  I can't figure out how to change colors.  I thought I knew from programing in HTML but I can't get it to work.

Thanks, 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I tried the no space between name thing, and I still can log into my webspace.  Any other suggestions?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the same problem with access to web space. Yes, leaving out the spaces seems to work. 
I notice that I joined MLS as of January 3, 2008. I guess we are all newbies now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as you are changing my signature, could you make the text larger for my name and make them some shade of brown.
Done.  

I tried the no space between name thing, and I still can log into my webspace.
SteveC discovered that the new site uses case-sensitive usernames. Try *[email protected]*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that tip, Dwight.  I just left the spaces out of my name and I'm in....  Wonderful... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight,

Is there any way to change the gif file in my signature to a jpeg? I did not know we weren't supposed to use animation in our signatures. Any help you can give me would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/13/2008 7:29 PM
As long as you are changing my signature, could you make the text larger for my name and make them some shade of brown.
Done.  

I tried the no space between name thing, and I still can log into my webspace.
SteveC discovered that the new site uses case-sensitive usernames. Try *[email protected]*


THANKS!! THE SIGNATURE LOOKS GREAT. (now how do you do color?)

I tried the login.....still didn't work.  I'll email Shad to find out what I need to do.  I can't post photo can I until I can get to my webspace?   Or, can I?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Ed


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The no spaces on my login worked for me too, but I did have to use my old password.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

(now how do you do color?)
If you look at your sig code in your profile... 

font color="#993300" size="4" 

font color="#ColorNumber" where ColorNumber is the two-digit hex code for the rgb values 

See this color chart. 

font size="n" where n = 1 thru 6 

Both parameters color and size may be combined into one font tag as is done here 

I tried the login.....still didn't work.
It looks to me like your web space...
 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/EdHarvey

doesn't exist anymore Ed.  You'll need to message Shad on this one.  It's beyond my access privileges.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, there are no such things as animated jpgs... you could convert your loco to a jpg, but then it wouldn't run! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Mr. Stevens, one non-animated GIF

The link to copy it down...


1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Misc-Files/BCandS_loco-01.gif 


...and what it looks like...


----------

